# Oddly high RAM usage/ detection issue



## patriotPigeon (May 31, 2016)

Error messages have been popping up for a while now saying how I am low on memory, but until now there have been no serious consequences. Now, I can only watch 1 YouTube video at a time and even then, it will usually crash after about 5 minutes. I can't have more than 1 tab open and in general the laptop is slower. It looks like the computer is only able to use 2GB of the 8GB that it knows is installed for some reason. Should I open it up and try to unplug and re plug the RAM back in? I've used CCleaner to clear anything that might be taking up memory and nothing is working. I've also done a full scan with Malwarebytes and come up with nothing. Any help is appreciated.

I am not sure what MOBO I have, but the laptop model is: Acer Aspire V5-573-9863

In addition to this memory issue, I used to have a problem where the CPU would sit at 60%-80% usage for no reason with no applications running, but that issue seems to have sorted itself out. Thought I might mention it just in case it is related. I just remembered that the CPU usage only jumps and sits when I open the Downloads folder in windows explorer, and I can fix it by restarting the Windows Explorer process, but if anyone has any tips on how to deal with that as well, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications:

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------



## patriotPigeon (May 31, 2016)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/JCAVhEofLBkZKw3e1TBCCpw


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay.

I see you are using the Windows Defender antivirus. Does it detect any viruses on this system?


----------

